# Need help choosing new hardware



## PhillipF (2/8/17)

Hi!

Newbie here on the forum and hoping to get some advise.

I started using a Twisp Aero about a year ago and switched to a Twisp Vega as soon as it launched. The best decisio I ever made as I quit traditional ciggies completely within a week!!!!

I am however at a crossroad in my vaping adventures. I want to get away from twisp products! I have already started mixing my own juices, but I am getting tired of having to buy Vega coils the whole time (getting rather expensive).

I am looking for a nice setup similar to what I have now but preferably being able to build my own coils.

From experiencd so far the things I like about the Vega are: it is a perfect size for me. The battery is fairly decent and doesn't run out very fast (vaping around 32 - 34w). Love the tank, very convenient as I don't like the idea of having to drip liquid every time I need a hit (i drive a lot for work and dont think dripping and driving mixes well).

I have been trying out the Kangertech Dripbox but ther battery life sucks and you never know when it is going to die on you!

Ideally I would like a similar size (slightly bigger is ok) device with good battery life and a juice tank with a rebuildable coil.

I would apperciate it immensely if the community could give me some ideas or suggestions on a setup that might fit my requirements.


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

PhillipF said:


> Hi!
> 
> Newbie here on the forum and hoping to get some advise.
> 
> ...


Hey @PhillipF
You might find this thread useful in the meantime: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/help-with-eleaf-pico-setup.t40382/
It addresses a query very similar to yours with some good, solid suggestions and debate in there
Obviously each person has different requirements, so anything you specifically would like we can help you out with in this thread. That linked one will just give you some background.


----------



## BansheeZA (2/8/17)

Pico kit is fantastic but you it doesnt have a rebuildeble deck.
You can how ever very easily rebuild the coils in the original coil heads but you are very limited to what you can do in there.
Single coil tank are also very few and far in between so just watch out before you buy. But if a dual coil seems like your speed then there are a few nice options out there.

It was so much easier when the subtank kit was still available. still use my subtank to today


----------



## Moey_Ismail (2/8/17)

BansheeZA said:


> Pico kit is fantastic but you it doesnt have a rebuildeble deck.
> You can how ever very easily rebuild the coils in the original coil heads but you are very limited to what you can do in there.
> Single coil tank are also very few and far in between so just watch out before you buy. But if a dual coil seems like your speed then there are a few nice options out there.
> 
> It was so much easier when the subtank kit was still available. still use my subtank to today


Evolution vape at Mall of the South had a couple sealed subtanks


----------



## PhillipF (10/8/17)

Been trying out the Smok X cube ultra and I have to say I am quite happy with the mod so far.

Keeping in mind that I am an ex smoker, I use it fairly heavily. Once fully charged, the batteries last almost 2 days (vaping at 60W with a 0.15 ohm coil). 

Bigher than what I originally had in mind but not too bad.

Running the TFV8 Big Baby on it. The pre-made coils are ok but having some issues with the rebuildable deck. Seems like the deck itself is shorting out somewhere. I get my coils to start glowing but then it just stops. From internet searches it seems that it might be a design error but will keep on trying to find a solution (or just get another tank if it comes to that).

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (10/8/17)

PhillipF said:


> Been trying out the Smok X cube ultra and I have to say I am quite happy with the mod so far.
> 
> Keeping in mind that I am an ex smoker, I use it fairly heavily. Once fully charged, the batteries last almost 2 days (vaping at 60W with a 0.15 ohm coil).
> 
> ...


The only real solution is to grind the RBA base down a bit. Had to do it on mine and it worked flawlessly since then. I'll see if I can get you a link


----------



## TheV (10/8/17)

@PhillipF, have a look at this link: 
This guy filed it down to a point. I just made mine thinner (so flat). Either way works.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PhillipF (10/8/17)

Thanks. Will give it a try later and give some feedback

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (10/8/17)

PhillipF said:


> Hi!
> 
> Newbie here on the forum and hoping to get some advise.
> 
> ...


Hey there,my advice is to buy a dual battery mod for better battery life.There are many good ones reasonably priced.
Secondly I think the OBS Engine is a very good RDA that is easy to build, never leaks gives great flavor and is also reasonably priced.Luck to ya'.


----------



## PhillipF (11/8/17)

TheV said:


> @PhillipF, have a look at this link:
> This guy filed it down to a point. I just made mine thinner (so flat). Either way works.


Tried it but still no luck. Might be I took a little too much off.....  going to try and get a second deck and start from scratch.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (11/8/17)

PhillipF said:


> Tried it but still no luck. Might be I took a little too much off.....  going to try and get a second deck and start from scratch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Post a picture of the result?


----------



## PhillipF (11/8/17)

Will do when I get back home. Tried it last nights but keep on getting a "check atomizer" reading on my mod and the ohm reader says 0.00. 



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (11/8/17)

PhillipF said:


> Will do when I get back home. Tried it last nights but keep on getting a "check atomizer" reading on my mod and the ohm reader says 0.00.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


How much did you take off? I think I pretty much halved the thickness of the base in my efforts to get it working.


----------



## TheV (11/8/17)

@PhillipF, some pictures of the RBA after I "fixed" it:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (11/8/17)

TheV said:


> @PhillipF, some pictures of the RBA after I "fixed" it:


@TheV I did the same as above and mine works perfectly

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## PhillipF (11/8/17)

TheV said:


> @PhillipF, some pictures of the RBA after I "fixed" it:


Think I might have been a bit too eager..... will compare later.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomCow (11/8/17)

Hi all im still a retitivly new vaper and was wondering if the stove top coils are worth building. I recently got some 24 gage kanthol and was wondering if id give this coil build a shot, wanted to know pros cons and advice im running a tessla nano 120W with the Mad Dog rda by desire


----------



## PhillipF (11/8/17)

RandomCow said:


> Hi all im still a retitivly new vaper and was wondering if the stove top coils are worth building. I recently got some 24 gage kanthol and was wondering if id give this coil build a shot, wanted to know pros cons and advice im running a tessla nano 120W with the Mad Dog rda by desire


I'm doing it as it is fun and saves me money, but perhaps the chaps over at the RTA or RDA forums would be able to give you better advise?

Building your own coils opens up a world of possibilities and you are not limited to whatever premade coil you get with your device.

It can become a test of your sanity if things don't go quite as planned (my post is case in point). It also takes longer than just screwing in a premade coil, so you need to have time and WANT to do it 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (11/8/17)

I think he means stovetop as in this design (see attached)
I've read up on hit a while ago and people seemed quite "meh" about the results.


----------



## PhillipF (11/8/17)

Ah.....ok....my bad. Nah...i cant see how that would work unless your deck is designed to accommodate such coils.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomCow (11/8/17)

Ill aend picks of the coil when im done for those who are interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (12/8/17)

PhillipF said:


> Ah.....ok....my bad. Nah...i cant see how that would work unless your deck is designed to accommodate such coils.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Yup. Postless decks should handle them I'd guess - but it seems like a shitload of effort  When I read up on them it was when people explored ways to make wickless drippers for juice testing. I've never tampered with wickless builds (nor do I ever want to), but my guess is that your TC had better be spot on or you're in for a REALLY bad experience.

That said, stovetop coils can also be made to sit flat against the cotton. Just not sure why - the surface area isn't that much more.


----------



## aktorsyl (12/8/17)

RandomCow said:


> Ill aend picks of the coil when im done for those who are interested


Would be interesting to see!


----------



## PhillipF (17/8/17)

TheV said:


> @PhillipF, some pictures of the RBA after I "fixed" it:


Update: so yes, I ground the original way too thin and probably destroyed it. I ordered another one from SirVape and tried fitting it about an hour ago. Straight out of the box it works!!!! Wicked it and it works beautifully! I'm wondering if its not perhaps a problem with the decks you get bundled with the atty....

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (17/8/17)

PhillipF said:


> Update: so yes, I ground the original way too thin and probably destroyed it. I ordered another one from SirVape and tried fitting it about an hour ago. Straight out of the box it works!!!! Wicked it and it works beautifully! I'm wondering if its not perhaps a problem with the decks you get bundled with the atty....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Glad you have something that works!

Post some pics of the new one and the "destroyed" one for reference maybe?


----------



## PhillipF (12/9/17)

So Finally got round to photographing and measuring. Here is the one I ground/filed down. The contact at the bottom is a few hairs less than 1mm thick.






Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## PhillipF (12/9/17)

The replacement I bought. The contact was measured as 1mm. Also note that the corners arr still "sharp". I've not had one iota of trouble with this one. Worked straight out of the package





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

